# rain water collection



## bittersnuff (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey guys, i was wondering what the best way to store rain water was my w/o affecting my water bill.(to much) Naturally i plan on using gutters and barrels. But i dont want to be growing mosquitos as well.. i will be non gmo seeds and i want to go as natural as possible... i was thinking of using some gold fish? Note here in nj mosquitos are a huge issue


----------



## BrendaLee (Jan 23, 2013)

Somewhere I read that there was something you could put in the water to rid Mosquitos. Not sure if it works. I'll try to find it.


----------



## BrendaLee (Jan 23, 2013)

Here you go... http://www.aquabarrel.com/product_mosquito_control.php


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Rather than goldfish, check with a local aquarium society or pond supply and get some mosquito fish. 

If you use window screen to keep junk out of the water and have a tight fit on the lid/top, you shouldn't have trouble with mosquitoes.


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Here is enough info to make your head hurt
http://www.twdb.state.tx.us/publications/reports/rainwaterharvestingmanual_3rdedition.pdf


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah mosquito's are super easy to prevent, just cover it up with a lid or screen or whatever. Putting fish in presents a whole host of problems you would be better off avoiding unless you want to raise fish anyways.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I grew up with rain collection as the primary water source for the community. We used cisterns. These were usually covered but not universally. While a few hundred gallons storage might help it will require thousands of gallons if you plan to live off it. 

As long as you have a regular flow of water into and out of your tank I wouldn't worry about mosquitos too much and not at all if the tank is covered. It is the overwhelming consensus that the mosquito is the state bird here so I know your concerns. I would be more worried about keeping light away from your water storage. Green slimy water is particularly unappetizing. Friends of mine have 5000 gallon black plastic tanks for water collection. I have a translucent plastic tank with spray foam covering it. My folks have an open top tank inside a water shed.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Another thing you can do to stretch your water supply is use soaker hoses and lots of mulch to help the soil retain the water.


----------



## vegaswhale (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone know if it is safe to use rain water that comes off of the roof in your garden? My neighbor does but I am not sure about the chemicals in the shingles.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

vegaswhale said:


> Anyone know if it is safe to use rain water that comes off of the roof in your garden? My neighbor does but I am not sure about the chemicals in the shingles.


I know thousands of people that drink the water off their roof. Grandpa used to water his garden with water collected off the roof.


----------



## vegaswhale (Mar 18, 2013)

Caribou said:


> I know thousands of people that drink the water off their roof. Grandpa used to water his garden with water collected off the roof.


Was his roof a shingle roof? It would be great if I can harvest the water off of the roof for my garden. I live in South Florida and most years we get plenty of rain.


----------



## dc300a (Apr 4, 2011)

vegaswhale said:


> Was his roof a shingle roof? It would be great if I can harvest the water off of the roof for my garden. I live in South Florida and most years we get plenty of rain.


The chemicals coming off of your roof, if any at all, would be negligible and have no effect on your garden. People use water off of shingle roofs all the time.

Technically, from an educated guess standpoint, none of the chemicals used in shingle making are water soluble or they wouldnt make very good shingles. Therefore, they dont dissolve enough to effect the water.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

vegaswhale said:


> Was his roof a shingle roof? It would be great if I can harvest the water off of the roof for my garden. I live in South Florida and most years we get plenty of rain.


Yes, that house has an asphalt shingle roof. He also drank the water, showered, cooked, and cleaned with this water. The preponderance of the community collected their water off their roof. Metal, three tab, rolled roof, and cedar are all used to collect water for the cisterns for their homes. It is recommended that people not collect water from a cedar roof for at least a year to let the rain and sun clear the wood of oils that may be harmful to some people.


----------

